# Baldy flys in low today.....



## EricD (Jan 8, 2011)

Had a few nice fly ins today.....still waiting on a coot to be hanging from those talons!!  



























Even had an Immature Eagle fly over.....thinking its one of the yougins from last year nest.


----------



## Undo (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, excellent shots! Where were they taken?


----------



## changoleon (Jan 8, 2011)

SHOOT IT


----------



## Wilsan (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice congrats for those pictures. 
I really want to take pictures of a Bald Eagle on action. 

Where those were take?


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 8, 2011)

very nice set


----------



## EricD (Jan 8, 2011)

Undo said:


> Wow, excellent shots! Where were they taken?



Photos taken In Orlando in a residential area


----------



## Destin (Jan 8, 2011)

What camera and lens combo did you use?


----------



## kundalini (Jan 8, 2011)

Destin said:


> What camera and lens combo did you use?


 I would use the search function available for previous posts from eric.  He is not shy about his gear. (...... bastard with the 200-400mm)


----------



## nahtanoj (Jan 8, 2011)

these shots are amazing.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## dry3210 (Jan 8, 2011)

I like them all.  Very sharp.

However my favorite is the one with the branch and for no other reason then at first glance I was expecting it to be a bald eagle flying off from a tree....only...the tree ended up not being there


----------



## rabman (Jan 8, 2011)

I love the 4th one.  Great shots!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 9, 2011)

All images are excellent, without a speck of doubt. At first sight i  too felt in the second image the bird is taking off from a tree and the remaining part has been wiped out. But since it is EricD any apparent impossibility is possibility

So Regards


----------



## EricD (Jan 9, 2011)

Frequency said:


> All images are excellent, without a speck of doubt. At first sight i  too felt in the second image the bird is taking off from a tree and the remaining part has been wiped out. But since it is EricD any apparent impossibility is possibility
> 
> So Regards



LOL....Eagle was approaching the nest.



Destin....I use a Nikon D300 & D7000 camera boday, these were with the D7000. Lens used was a Nikkor 200-400mm F4, ED, IF, VR lens with a 1.4x t.c.


----------



## astoria59 (Jan 10, 2011)

Simple perfection! The first is my favorite.


----------



## illbowhunter (Jan 11, 2011)

I wish my pictures were a fraction as good as yours.  Keep posting them and I will keep drooling over them.


----------



## DxAxN (Jan 11, 2011)

some great shots


----------



## WestCoastCannuck (Jan 11, 2011)

Wonderful captures.  I especially love the last one of the juvenile!  I have yet to catch a good shot of an eagle.  I know the Island here is lousy with them, but as of yet they have all been at a distance for me.  Someday...

Cheers


----------



## Elite Retouching (Jan 16, 2011)

Great images.  I love the one with the branch in-transit.


----------



## vanhoesenj (Jan 16, 2011)

Gorgeous shots!


----------

